
Micro-front ends, the future of Front end architectures - WolfOliver
http://dium.com/@lucamezzalira/micro-frontends-the-future-of-frontend-architectures-5867ceded39a
======
ahazred8ta
parked domain? the article is at [https://medium.com/@lucamezzalira/micro-
frontends-the-future...](https://medium.com/@lucamezzalira/micro-frontends-
the-future-of-frontend-architectures-5867ceded39a)

